# اننا لا نعبد الصليب !



## marcelino (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*بسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس اله واحــد آمين 


من زمان نفسي اتكلم على قوة الصليب وفاعليتها فى حياتنا

لكن للاسف كنت بكسل كتير واتهاون واتناسى ..

من زمان نفسي أرد على أهانه  (  وهى فى عقيدتنا لا تعتبر أهانه بل وسام على رؤوسنا )

عبــاد الـصليب !

 فهم (عن جهل) وللاسف يعتقدون أننا نعبد الصليب  .. نعبد قطعه خشب !


 هقول قصه سريعه بس كده الاول :

من حوالى 3 سنين كده فى مكان عملى حكى  لى زميل مسلم  سنه يتعدى الـ 45 عاما :

لما كان سنه 23 تقريبا كان بيظهر له طيف ابيض يلازمه فى كل مكان 

حتى انه تضايق كثيرا  ولم يترك اى شيخ الا وذهب اليه .

هو الطيف ده (على حسب كلامه) مكنش بيضايقه او يعمل حاجه تؤذيه

بس هو كان مش مرتاح لان دى حاجه تضايق اى حد لو فى حاجه تظهرلك لوحدك

وتحوم حواليك بالشكل دة 

المهم 
**
كان ليه جار مسيحى أشار عليه بعلاج فورى 

قاله بالنص : جرب كأنه علاج عادى وهو انه يلبس صليب جلد !!*

*زميلى المسلم ده قالى انا قولت مافيش مانع على أنه علاج مؤقت

واخد الصليب وخلاه معاه بأستمرار طول مده معينه ( مش متذكر أد ايه بالظبط)

وفعلا ربنا تمجد والطيف ده اختفى خالص من حياة هذا الشخص ومرجعش تانى
* *
بقوة الصليب !

الموضوع بقى فى الكلمتين دول  : قوة الصليب 
* 

 فنحن يا اخوة لا نعبد الصليب .. لا نعبد قطعه خشب .. لا نطلب و نتوسل اليها .. 

*أنما نؤمن بقوة الله فى الصليب  ..

فعندما صلب رب المجد يسوع على خشبه الصليب 

تقدست تلك الخشبه  التى ارتوت بدمائه الطاهره ..

فلذلك نحن نكرمها ونضعها فى مكانه خاصه .. لا لقدسيتها هى بل لقدسيه من صلب عليها

وهو رب الفداء السيد المسيح له كل المجد *

 فلنفرق أذن بين عباده الصليب وعباده من صلب على الصليب  


*
 نرجع لزميلى المسلم  فى مرة اخرى سأل زميل ثالث لنا وهو مسيحى (ولكن للاسف لا يعرف شئ عن المسيحيه بالشكل الكافى للرد على السؤال التالى الذى سئل له ) ساله قائلا :*

 لو واحد قتل اخوك بسكينه هتعمل بالسكينه أيه ؟
*
قاله طبعا هرميها دى قتلت اخويا .. ولا ليها أى لازمه

فرد عليه وقاله طيب ما المسيح اتصلب على الصليب ازاى ترسم الصليب على أيدك

وازاى تكرمه بالشكل ده وتقدسه !!

طبعا انا مكنتش موجود ولما جيت اتكلمت معاه فى النقطه دى بتاعت قوة الصليب = قوة الله

واستشهدت بكلامى معاه (بجانب آيات الكتاب المقدس بالطبع) بالقصه اللى هو حكهالى قبل كدة* 
*
 قوة الله اللى فى خشبه الصليب هى اللى بعدت عنك الطيف

 قوة الله اللى فى الصليب هى اللى اقامت الميت ( فى قصه ظهور الصليب)


فالصليب بدون قوة الله مالهوش لازمه .. بدون صلب المسيح عليه وتقديسه مالهوش لازمه


فقوة الصليب تكمن فى أصل تقديسه وهو صلب رب المحبه يسوع المسيح عليه 
* 

الخلاصه :

اننا كمسحيين نكرم الصليب ونضعه فى مكانه خاصه لان ربنا يسوع المسيح اتصلب عليه

وليس تكريم وتقديس للخشبه ذاتها ! 

* احب اختم موضوعى بجزء من كتاب قوة صليبنا لـ الانبا ياكوبوس :*


*      ونستطيع أيضاً في جرأة      الإيمان أن نقول أنه ليس من بين أعمال الله كلها عمل بلغ في قوته، بل في شموله، بل في مجده، بل في سلطانه، بل في غايته،      مثلما بلغ الصليب!*
*            لأنه رفع الخليقة كلها من      دائرة العصيان إلى الصفح الكلى والمصالحة، من الرفض إلى القبول والاختيار، من      العبودية إلى البنوة والميراث مع      المسيح في الله!!*
*            والصليب مذخر فيه كل مجد      الله بل وكل مجد الانسان. فمن أدرك سر المسيح المصلوب وآمن بالإله المهان،      انكشف له السر وانقلب تجديفه إلى دموع وهتاف، وعثرته إلى إيمان وشهادة، وتجلى      له الصليب كمصدر وحيد للحق والمعرفة والخلاص...*


*  آلاف من المعجزات عملها الله      فى القديم وعملها المسيح في الإنجيل وكلها معجزات للانسان، أما الصليب فهو      معجزة الله..!          "إذ عرفنا بسر مشيئته حسب      مسرته التي قصدها في نفسه لتدبير ملء الأزمنة ليجمع كل شئ في المسيح ما في      السموات وما على الأرض في ذاك" (أف1: 9، 10). *
*            والصليب في حياة      المسيح      ليس حادثة عرضية بل غاية، جاء وتجسد من أجلها، ونهجاً شمل حياته كلها جاعلاً      من الصليب كأسه المفضل وطاعته العظمى للآب، وبرهان حبه الأبدى للإنسان كل      الانسان، نقض به      ناموس الخطيئة وبَّرر به الخطاة، وظفر به على قوات الظلمة،      وقتل به العداوة، وجمع تحت لوائه شمل الإنسان كل البعيدين والقريبين، كرعية      مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله.*

*       لقد حول المسيح صورة      الصليب الذي عرفناه يوم الجمعة، صليب الخشب الثقيل الذي لم يقوى هو على حمله      فسقط تحت ثقله، الصليب الذي بدا أمام أحبائه كريهاً مشئوماً، والذى تراءى      لأعدائه ذلاً وشماتة، وكان بالنسبة للناموس لعنة وعاراً، هذا صار لنا من أجل      يسوع وفى يسوع شركة سعادة أبدية ومصدر راحة وسرور وافتخار، وكلما ازدادت      الآلام من أجل شهادة يسوع ازدادت رؤية الصليب نوراً وازدادت الحياة قوة وعزاءاً، وارتفع الصليب من التاريخ لينغرس في عمق أعماق      الضمير* *. *

*           وتكريم الصليب نابع من كرامة           القيامة، لأن الموت الذي باشره الرب على الصليب، أثمر قيامة وبالتالى مجداً.      فيكون الصليب باختصار هو سبب المجد!!*
*           وفى هذا يصف      القديس      يوحنا في      إنجيله – الصليب بالمجد قائلاً في موضوع انسكاب الروح: "لأن يسوع لم يكن قد      مُجِدَّ بعد" (يو7: 39)*
*            مشيراً بذلك الى الصليب،      والمسيح نفسه سمَّى الصليب ارتفاعاً: "وأنا إن ارتفعت أجذب إلىَّ الجميع.      قال هذا مشيراً إلى أية ميتة كان مزمعاً أن يموت" (يو12: 32، 33).      *
*           إذاً فحق لنا أن نهتف بملء      أفواهنا: السلام للصليب مصدر كل ارتفاع ومجد!! فإن كان الصليب هو أقصى صورة      للإتضاع والمذلة، فهو قد صار أعظم واسطة للإرتفاع والمجد.







*​


----------



## MATTEW (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*تصفيق حار و اجمل تقييم لهذا الموضوع الرائعععععععععععععع 

لي اضافه بسيطه 

و هي المسلمين يحومون حول الكعبه و يضعون صورها و ميديليات 

ياتري نقولهم يا عبده الكعبه 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بجد موضوع رائع احيييييييك عليه 

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## crusader (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*تشبيه المسلم في المثال الثاني خطأ*

*أذا سكينة قتلت أخي سأرميها*

*لكن أذا مشرط جراح أحياه سأحتفظ له بمكانة خاصة في قلبي و أكرم الجراح كأحد أقاربي*

*الصليب قتل جسد المسيح لكن لم يقتل لاهوته *

*أما بالصليب أحيي المسيح كل البشرية*

*فأكرم الخشبة التي أنقذت كل أقاربي في الأنسانية من الموت*

*و أعبد فادي البشرية و طبيبنا الذي خلصنا من علة الخطية*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> *الخلاصه :
> 
> اننا كمسحيين نكرم الصليب ونضعه فى مكانه خاصه لان ربنا يسوع المسيح اتصلب عليه
> 
> وليس تكريم وتقديس للخشبه ذاتها !​*




*تسلم أيدك موضوع جميل جدا جدا

الرب يباركك


شكرااا*​


----------



## DODY2010 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

تصفيق حار و اجمل تقييم لهذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## marcelino (7 سبتمبر 2010)

mattew قال:


> *تصفيق حار و اجمل تقييم لهذا الموضوع الرائعععععععععععععع *
> 
> * لي اضافه بسيطه *
> 
> ...




*اشكرك كتير يا غالى على مرورك ومشاركتك*

*وأضافتك الهامه *

*الموضوع ده فى دماغى من زمان*​


----------



## marcelino (7 سبتمبر 2010)

crusader قال:


> *تشبيه المسلم في المثال الثاني خطأ*
> 
> *أذا سكينة قتلت أخي سأرميها*
> 
> ...



*
الله ينور عليك

أضافه هامه

ثانكس لمشاركتك 
*​


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*من اجمل المواضيع التي قرأتها
شكرا لك*


----------



## УÖÛҢãήĂ (8 سبتمبر 2010)

طبعا انا احب اشكرك أولا على موضوعك شكرا جزيلا

ثانيا مفيش رد على الناس دول احسن من رد الكتاب المقدس
كورنثوس 1  الأصحاح 1 العدد 18 فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ  جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ


----------



## marcelino (8 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *تسلم أيدك موضوع جميل جدا جدا
> 
> الرب يباركك
> 
> ...




شكرا يا باشا مرورك نورت​


----------



## marcelino (8 سبتمبر 2010)

dody2010 قال:


> تصفيق حار و اجمل تقييم لهذا الموضوع الرائع



اشكرك يا غالى لمرورك .. نورت​


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*رووووووووعة مارسيلينو
و يستاهل احلى تقييم 

تسلم ايديك ع الموضوع ​*


----------



## marcelino (9 سبتمبر 2010)

john bird قال:


> *من اجمل المواضيع التي قرأتها*
> * شكرا لك*




ربنا يبارك حياتك .. ثانكس​


----------



## Bent Christ (9 سبتمبر 2010)

_موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييل جدا 
حاشا لي أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح​_


----------



## marcelino (10 سبتمبر 2010)

the vampire قال:


> طبعا انا احب اشكرك أولا على موضوعك شكرا جزيلا
> 
> ثانيا مفيش رد على الناس دول احسن من رد الكتاب المقدس
> كورنثوس 1  الأصحاح 1 العدد 18 فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ  جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ



بالظبط كدة

نورت الموضوع بأضافتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع حلو جدا ورااااائع
تسلم ايدك يا ميلو
​


----------



## back_2_zero (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مووووووووووووضوع جامد اوى يا مارس 
و عجبتنى اوى القصة اللى ف الاول انا مكنتش متوقعة ان الراجل ممكن ياخد الصليب 
بس فعلا قوة الصليب فى كل مكان كبيرة جدا 
و هما فكرنا اننا بنعبد الصليب مش حاسين  ب اللى همة بيعملوةة​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (11 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل الرب يباركك اننا لانعبد الصليب اننا نقدس الصليب


----------



## بنت فبساوية (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوعك جميل أوى يا مارسلينو ربنا يباركك.*
*الصليب عندنا هو رمز قوة اللة التى تجلت عندما قام من الأموات*


----------



## marcelino (11 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *رووووووووعة مارسيلينو
> و يستاهل احلى تقييم
> 
> تسلم ايديك ع الموضوع ​*




ثااااااانكس كتير روز​


----------



## marcelino (11 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> _موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييل جدا
> حاشا لي أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح​_



ثاانكس مرورك يا مارين​


----------



## marcelino (11 سبتمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> موضوع حلو جدا ورااااائع
> تسلم ايدك يا ميلو
> ​




ثااانكس كوكى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا مارسلينو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## marcelino (13 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> مووووووووووووضوع جامد اوى يا مارس
> و عجبتنى اوى القصة اللى ف الاول انا مكنتش متوقعة ان الراجل ممكن ياخد الصليب
> بس فعلا قوة الصليب فى كل مكان كبيرة جدا
> و هما فكرنا اننا بنعبد الصليب مش حاسين  ب اللى همة بيعملوةة​




ثانكس مرورك​


----------



## marcelino (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شايمس قال:


> موضوع جميل الرب يباركك اننا لانعبد الصليب اننا نقدس الصليب




ثانكس مرورك يا جميل​


----------



## marcelino (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *موضوعك جميل أوى يا مارسلينو ربنا يباركك.*
> 
> *الصليب عندنا هو رمز قوة اللة التى تجلت عندما قام من الأموات*​


​ 
 مطبوط

ثانكس مرورك​


----------



## marcelino (16 سبتمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا مارسلينو
> ربنا يباركك​




ثانكس يا كوكو مرورك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

التشبيه بتاع السكينة مش سليم
ليه ؟؟؟
لأن السؤال غلط من الأساس 
السؤال كان المفروض يبقى 
لو فى حد إتقتل بدالك (و بإرادته الحرة ) بالسكينة ديه 
ح تعمل إيه في السكينة ديه ؟؟
الرد ح يكون
ح أحطها فى برواز جميل و ح أعلقا على الحائط قدام عينى 
عشان دايما أفتكر اللى عمله معايا هذا الحبيب

و شكرا على الموضوع الهايل جدا


----------



## marcelino (19 سبتمبر 2010)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> التشبيه بتاع السكينة مش سليم
> ليه ؟؟؟
> لأن السؤال غلط من الأساس
> السؤال كان المفروض يبقى
> ...




كلامك مظبوط

ثانكس مرورك​


----------



## mero_engel (19 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع قيم جدااا اخي مارسلينو 
احنا بنقدس الصليب لانه دا اللي اتصلب عليه الهي وخلصنا من خطيتنا 
فا بدون صليب ربي يسوع لم نكن الان احرار 
اشكرك علي التوضيح
احييك 
الرب يباركك


----------



## nasa (22 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا 
ميرسى لتوضيحك والقصص الحلوة


----------



## ارووجة (23 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيك الف عاااااااااافية
اعجبني كتيرررررر
رد اكثر من رااااااااااااااائع
الرب يباركك


----------



## f Я a И k Ø (23 سبتمبر 2010)

آحييــكـ ع هــذآ آلمــوضوعــ آلآكـثر منـ رآآآئع
...
​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*تمام*


*الف سكر على الموضوع*


*+++*​


----------



## marcelino (27 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> موضوع قيم جدااا اخي مارسلينو
> احنا بنقدس الصليب لانه دا اللي اتصلب عليه الهي وخلصنا من خطيتنا
> فا بدون صليب ربي يسوع لم نكن الان احرار
> اشكرك علي التوضيح
> ...




ثانكس مرورك يا ميرو​


----------



## marcelino (27 سبتمبر 2010)

nasa قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> ميرسى لتوضيحك والقصص الحلوة




ثانكس مرورك يا ناسا​


----------



## abokaf2020 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

كلمة الصليب عند الجاهلين هلاكا أما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الرب 
فعلا يا مارساينو عند حق مهما اتتكلمنا وقلنا عن الصليب مش هنقدر نوصف قوته كفاتة انه وسيلة خلاصنا وبجد موضوع رائع جدا جدا 
واما انا فحاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## marcelino (3 أكتوبر 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> يعطيك الف عاااااااااافية
> اعجبني كتيرررررر
> رد اكثر من رااااااااااااااائع
> الرب يباركك




ثااانكس اروجه لمرورك​


----------



## marcelino (3 أكتوبر 2010)

f Я a И k Ø;2381135 قال:
			
		

> آحييــكـ ع هــذآ آلمــوضوعــ آلآكـثر منـ رآآآئع
> ...
> ​




ثانكس يا جميل مرورك​


----------



## rana1981 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*بجد موضوع رائع​*


----------



## marcelino (7 أكتوبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *تمام*
> 
> 
> *الف سكر على الموضوع*
> ...




ثانكس مرورك يا غالى​


----------



## max mike (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل جداااااااااااا يامارسو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

100 / 10  يا باشا
بجد حلو جدا وموضوع جامد
تسلم ايدك يا مارو وتسلملنا دماغك
ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## marcelino (12 أكتوبر 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> كلمة الصليب عند الجاهلين هلاكا أما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الرب
> فعلا يا مارساينو عند حق مهما اتتكلمنا وقلنا عن الصليب مش هنقدر نوصف قوته كفاتة انه وسيلة خلاصنا وبجد موضوع رائع جدا جدا
> واما انا فحاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح




ثانكس مرورك ابو كف​


----------



## marcelino (12 أكتوبر 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *بجد موضوع رائع​*




ثانكس مرورك يا رانا​


----------



## ++Narawas++ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا على الموضوع 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## petit chat (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الصليب عليك 
موضوع فى الجون 
الرب يفرح قلبك 
واحلى تقييم​


----------



## marcelino (14 أكتوبر 2010)

max mike قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااااااااا يامارسو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




ثانكس مرورك يا ماكس​


----------



## marcelino (19 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> 100 / 10  يا باشا
> بجد حلو جدا وموضوع جامد
> تسلم ايدك يا مارو وتسلملنا دماغك
> ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك​




*ثانكس مرمورة  نورتى*​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام للصليب مصدر كل ارتفاع ومجد!! فإن كان الصليب هو أقصى صورة للإتضاع والمذلة، فهو قد صار أعظم واسطة للإرتفاع والمجد.*


موضوع رائع


----------



## marcelino (27 أكتوبر 2010)

فارس التنين قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*




*ثانكس مرورك يا غالى*​


----------



## marcelino (4 نوفمبر 2010)

petit chat قال:


> بسم الصليب عليك
> موضوع فى الجون
> الرب يفرح قلبك
> واحلى تقييم​




*ثانكس مرورك يا غاليه
*​


----------



## marcelino (21 نوفمبر 2010)

فرايم حبيب قال:


> *السلام للصليب مصدر كل ارتفاع ومجد!! فإن كان الصليب هو أقصى صورة للإتضاع والمذلة، فهو قد صار أعظم واسطة للإرتفاع والمجد.*
> 
> 
> موضوع رائع




*اشكرك يا غالى لمرورك الرائع
*​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جدا"""""""""""" رائع يا مارسلينو

تسلم الايادي اخي الحبيب​


----------



## marcelino (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> موضوع جدا"""""""""""" رائع يا مارسلينو
> 
> تسلم الايادي اخي الحبيب​



*ربنا يخليك يا حبيبى 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع حلو جدا ومهم يامارسلينو ربنا يباركك 
بس يارب الناس تقرا وتعرف 
انا مش عارفه بس هما بيتهمونا اتهامات من الخيال ويصدقوها من غير اى دليل عليها كده اتهامات فى الهوا 
الرب ينور القلوب


----------



## بايبل333 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*انك هتشركنى فى احزانى وهتفرحنى
يا يسوع يا فادى يا مير يا غالى يا حامل
*_*صليب العار اللى اتحول للصليب الافتخار*__*بعد صلبك عليه وسفك دمك الغالى*_*عليه من اجلى انا الخاطى يا يسوع
يا فادى يا غالى يا امير يامخلص النفوس
*_*دعنى يا حبيبى احمل صليبى كل*__*يوم بكل افتخار ولا اتذمر واكون*__*اسعد انسان لك يا يسوع يا غالى يا امير*_*انا ابنك الخاطى وانت اللى فدتنى على
الصليب دفعت الثمن من اجلى انا الخاطى
وسفك دمك واتهنت من اللص الايسر من
*_*اجلى انا الخاطى لكان اللص اليمن ودعنى*_*قولك انا كمان فى عيد الصليب ( اذكرنى متى
جئت يا ابوى فى ملكوتك ) ونفسى اسمع منك
تعالى يا ابنى اورثى معى الابدية ويومها هكون
فرحان وسعيد لاننى قبلتنى اليك وفرحت قلبى
*_*انا الخاطى الجاحد ليك*
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور_
_الموضوع رائع_


----------



## grges monir (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*الصليب ليس مجرّد علامة مصنوعة من خشب أو ذهب أو فضة تعلّق على الصدور ولكن خطة  الله لفداء الإنسان من خلال موت المسيح وقيامته. بهذا جميع  ديون الإنسان قد سددت وله الحرية الآن أن يأتي إلى الله لأن الطريق أصبح مفتوحا  أمامه.

لهذا يفتخر المسيحييون بهذا العمل الذي يُعبّر عن مدى محبة الله لجميع البشر. لهذا  يقول الرسول "لأن البشارة بالصليب جهالة عند الهالكين ,أما عندنا نحن المُخلّصين  فهي قدرة الله" (1كور 
نحن نقدس الصليب  وليس كما يتوهم الاخرين اننا نعبدة
نقدسة من اجل الذى صلب علية  الذى هو رب المجد واعطى من خلالة الفداء للشرية* 8:1


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*«فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ»​*


----------



## marcelino (16 أبريل 2011)

*للـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرفـــــــــــع
*​


----------



## salimhadadd (17 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رائع اخي العزيز وكان في فكري اكتب موضوع عنه,
لاني ناقشت مرة احد الاباء الكهنة عن عبادة الصليب , 
فاكد لي نعم اننا نعبده !!! ولم اعرف اكان يمزح ام لا ,
لذا اردت ان اكتب عن موضوع نحن لا نعبد الصليب ,
ولكن شكرا لله الذي يضع كلامه في ابنائه ,
الرب يبارك حياتك وتحياتي لك ,,


----------

